# Jailbreaking



## ssomeonelikeyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Has any one jailbroken the iPhone 4 on the 5.0.1 software? 
Every time I try too, cydia is not displayed properly and then I have to install tinyumbrella to restore it. 
Any tips or story's?


----------



## Adamd85 (Dec 1, 2011)

Use redsnow it works


----------



## ssomeonelikeyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Good tip Adam....

@OP: Please note: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f310/jailbreaking-and-rooting-a-warning-588983.html


----------

